# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Fake Egyptian 50mg Deca Organon.

## kkmark81

Hello to all, 

they are a new member of the forum, I introduce myself are Mark from Italy. 

You can help me to discover if produced following are false or true? 

Thanks thousands to all.

----------


## Seajackal

Welcome aboard, fratelo! I'm pretty sure the virons are good to go. I'm not
familiarized with the Egytian Deca though. Ciao.  :Smilie:

----------


## judge_dread

Hi bro we are neighbours u know! I think the Testoviron Depot (Portuguese) is good to go not sure about the Egyptian stuff...

----------


## kkmark81

Thanks thousands boys. Nobody me can help with the deca Egyptian?

P.s. In the Testoviron Depot the label of a vial is written in *BOLD*
regarding the other, it is not that it is false? 

ciao

----------


## MichaelCC

Welcome bro - your Virons are good, that's not problem.
As for you Egypt Deca - hmmmmm. Take a look at the box at the "Organon" logo. I've never seen real Organon products with such a logo like this. Organon logo has always small hook at the "g" letter. Take a look at ORGANON LOGO at those pictures:
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=55810
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=55811
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50951
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50952
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50953
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50395
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50386
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50385

that's how real ORGANON logo should looks like ...

----------


## intensity911

> Hello to all, 
> 
> they are a new member of the forum, I introduce myself are Mark from Italy. 
> 
> You can help me to discover if produced following are false or true? 
> 
> Thanks thousands to all.


testoviron good dut your deca look very suspisious your boxe is sure fake the deate is printed rather than stamp

----------


## Seajackal

> Welcome bro - your Virons are good, that's not problem.
> As for you Egypt Deca - hmmmmm. Take a look at the box at the "Organon" logo. I've never seen real Organon products with such a logo like this. Organon logo has always small hook at the "g" letter. Take a look at ORGANON LOGO 
> 
> that's how real ORGANON logo should looks like ...


Good eyes Bro that's fake Egyptian Deca!

----------

